# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  کد تایید پیامکی برا ثبت نام نمیاد! باید چیکار کنم؟؟؟

## Amnb

کد تایید پیامک برای ثبت نام نمیاد
باید چیکار کنم؟
فقط فردا فرصت هست برا ثبت نام

----------


## dariushmazlumi

سلام به همه
منم همین مشکلو داشتم پنج شنبه میخواستم ثبت نام کنم هر چقدر زدم کد نمیومد. از بقیه و پشتیبانمم شنیده بودم که برای بعضیا کد نمیره. بعد دقایقی پیش بهم گفتن مثل اینکه برای همراه اولیا نمیاد ولی برای ایرانسلیا میاد! البته من باز شماره خودمو که همراه اوله دادم این دفعه کد اومد واسم. درضمن سرشمارش 9830001266 بود.

----------


## PasteLize_Quin

وقتی با یه مرورگر ، یکی دو نفر ثبت نام میشند ، معمولا کد برای نفرات بعدی نمیره . 
کش و هیستوری و اتوفیل مرورگر رو پاک کنید . کد میاد .

----------


## Gord_Afarid

> کد تایید پیامک برای ثبت نام نمیاد
> باید چیکار کنم؟
> فقط فردا فرصت هست برا ثبت نام


با عوض کردن اپراتور معمولا مشکل همه حل شده
اگه اون اول که یه شماره همراه میخاد ، شماره همراه اول داده بودی ، کلا سایت رو ببند ثبت نام رو از اول شروع کن ، شماره ایرانسل بده. پیامک میاد.
من که خودم همین کار رو کردم ، اوکی شد. مشکل چند نفر دیگه هم بود که با دادن شماره ایرانسل حل شد.

----------

